# Sternfahrt Hamburg



## tierfreund23 (6. Juni 2008)

Hallo , Sonntag 15 . Juni 2008 findet in Hamburg wieder mahl eine Sternfahrt statt . Wer fährt alles mit ?

Thomas


----------



## Chan Kong-sang (6. Juni 2008)

Hab ich noch nie mitgemacht ist aber bestimmt lustig auf der Strasse ohne Autos zu fahren... Mal gucken vielleicht bin ich dabei dieses Jahr.

Danke für den Hinweis.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kroiterfee (8. Juni 2008)

ich werde das tun, weil ich noch nie auf der köhlbrandbrücke war.


----------



## tierfreund23 (8. Juni 2008)

Von wo würdet ihr denn Starten . Thomas


----------



## Chan Kong-sang (8. Juni 2008)

Ich würde in Norderstedt starten.


----------



## kroiterfee (11. Juni 2008)

blankenese oder wedel. mal sehen.


----------



## tierfreund23 (11. Juni 2008)

Ich werde entweder in Hittfeld oder Winsen Starten . Leider soll es voraussichtlich Regen geben.


----------



## kroiterfee (11. Juni 2008)

na und... wir bleiben hart!


----------



## tierfreund23 (14. Juni 2008)

Habe heute mit den Organisatoren telefoniert die Sternfahrt findet auch bei Regen statt . Also dann sehen wir uns ja Morgen , ich werde in Winsen Starten .


----------



## tierfreund23 (16. Juni 2008)

So war doch wieder mahl eine schöne Tour .    Viele Nette Leute kennen gelernt , hiermit noch mahl ein Gruß Richtung Winsen  . Selbst das schlechte Wetter konnte uns die Stimmung nicht verderben . Freue mich schon auf die nächste Sternfahrt , dann aber hoffentlich mit beserem Wetter.   Thomas


----------

